# WIP - Faegoria 2011 - Temple Facade



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

In this thread I'll be posting in progress pics of the temple area facade. As illustrated in the Faegoria 2011 Concepts thread, the temple we be setup in my driveway.










For the temple background facade I'll be removing the pipes from the wall panels I did last year and re-purposing them as plain stone walls. Along each side panel I'll be adding a 2" 2x8 sheet of foam with some trimming to create a column like facade. Those have read Lovecraft's The Case of Charles Dexter Ward will recognize the ascending/descending dragons etched on the wall columns.

The bulk of the work though will be the addition of six new 1x1 columns in various states. Three will be 6' tall with ruined beams across the top, one will be 4' tall with a ruined top, and two will be 2' tall with a ruined tops. When finished they will be painted grey and aged.

My original columns will get the moss stripped and a matching coat of paint.

I've already started cutting the wood for the new columns and will post pics as soon as assembly begins.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Neat concept. Make sure you scatter parts of the "broken" stone on the ground too, since I doubt ancient ruins have janitors!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We've been thinking about putting up a little arched column/gateway for our yard haunt. Then I look at your sketch and feel like a piker

Love what I'm seeing, TM!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

this looks amazing. i will definiely have to find a way to visit this year! This looks too good to just see on the site.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone. This is my second favorite area of the haunt (the graveyard being the first) and I can't wait to post pictures.

@Rob: great idea with the broken stones and debris. I will keep that in mind. I have a bunch of small scrap pieces of 2" foam that would be perfect for that.

@Roxy: I say go for it. My yard design sketches are always best case scenarios. I then prioritize what I absolutely want to have down to what would be nice then start building. But ummm... What's a Piker?!

Dark Angel: As are any other haunters, you're welcome to head up this way if you're so inclined to travelling the distance.

I originally wanted to build the columns back in 2009 at our old house but they never materialized (like the walls back then) due to time constraints and uncooperative weather. My inspiration then and now has been the famous Hollowed Haunting Grounds. Originally I had wanted to connect at least one arch (like theirs) back then. But now I have a wide two car driveway and a large connected arch over it is just too impractical in terms of materials and potential weather. Here's a look at The Hollowed Haunting Grounds' setup and my inspiration:


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Got the frame for the first of the three full sized columns completed. It still needs some skin and trimmings before painting. Plan on building all the frames first. Then skin, trim, and paint.



















I connected a piece of 1/2" PVC to a pool noodle just for giggles. I will bind several noodles together to properly form arch pieces in the finished pieces. There are 1/2" holes drilled in the two boards at the top that the PVC slides into. The second lower board acts as a stabilizer for the PVC so it stays straight. The idea is that the arches are detachable for easy storage.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Piker (definition from the Merriam-Webster Dictionary) - 1. one who gambles or speculates with small amounts of money; 2. one who does things in a small way

Definition 2 is what I had in mind for myself, archway-wise


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

wow, loving your ideas in the sketch! Your progress on this will be fun to watch!


----------



## Beggars Alley (Apr 14, 2011)

I like the sketches also! Looking forward to the progress pics!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Really looking forward to seeing this!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I'll be updating the sketch above soon as there have been some changes. Working with the pool noodles to build the gothic arches in the fashion that Hollowed Haunting Grounds did was not really working out the way I wanted it to. In fact keeping the noodles bundled and in shape proved to be quite frustrating and difficult. I have a ton of respect for what those guys pulled off. I did get one ruined arch topper ready but to me it just didn't feel right.

So what I'm doing now is switching up to a more cyclopean style versus gothic which in the end I think works better with the Lovecraftian angle I'm aiming for.

The other problem I encountered which I've worked out a couple hypothetical solutions for is the driveway itself which is not level (well it's level but on a slight incline). As a result the column sat on a small bit of an angle and if the wind blew just right would fall over. It will have a slightly wider base when finished but I don't think enough to keep it from toppling over. I will have to elevate one side of the base about an inch and the sandbag it from the inside. I'm open to any other suggestions.

Other than that I think the incline will work to my advantage give the temple area a bit of a forced perspective effect which is a "good" thing.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

As soon as I saw your sketch, I immediately thought of the Hallowed Haunting Grounds.

That's a good thing! They are a huge inspiration for myself as well.

Good luck with your build!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Ok, I've updated the main sketch to reflect the changes to the temple area. The two 6' columns on the left now have a cross beam connecting them. Behind it is a crumbling wall best illustrated with this sketch:










The tentacles will be connected to a lear/popper style crank for motion.

I also knocked one of the 4' columns down to 2' and figure I'll use the other 2' of it as a ruined column on its side or propped up against something nearby.

Lastly the back wall panel has change somewhat to further reflect the cyclopean design with crossbeams instead of a gothic archway. I moved Hastur over to the side where he'll have a podium upon which sits a vile book. In the center on a table surrounded by candles will be my take on the Prince of Darkness canister which i'm doing a little different by having part of it appear to be encased in rock as if partially excavated. And finally at the top I plan to put some scrap foam pieces to give the illusion of a crumbling wall.










Keep in mind that these are absolute BEST case scenario designs. I intentionally get over ambitious with these and then just do the best I can.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I need to post a video here for you of a stone technique from foam that I stumbled upon this year. I was creating a wailing wall for a local church and had to make a stone fascade that was 28 feet by 8 feet by 2 foot thick. 

The technique basically combined using brake or carburator cleaner and a torch. I have seen torching of foam and it melts it ok, but it doesn't make for a great final product as it is just dented in and not really stone like. Spraying carb cleaner on the foam eats into it like brick. If you combine the two, it burns funny patters that look like worn away stone. Warning though, you have to wait a certain amount of time for half of it to evaporate or the entire panel goes up in a flash. I will see if I can find the photos and video I took of the process. And for the love of God, do this outside with a fan and it will literally take your breath away if you breathe in the fume.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

*Jumgle Temple*

Saw these pictures today and thought of a great temple design (not that you need any other ideas ... your designs look great).


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I love the sketch and plan. Good luck on the build. IMU, those are some great pics, is that in India?


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

Love the ingenious use of pool noodles! Those things are so useful, I stock up the moment they put them out. I keep being reminded that we have no pool by people who trip over them in the living room. 

That looks great so far!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I said I would post a video of texturing the foam board. Here is it.






I found out how to texture the foam by accident. I have previously used carb cleaner to get a brick looking pattern to the foam. I have also used a torch to melt into the foam a bit but it always left even circle like marks, not ridges like you find on real stone.

By mistake this last winter while making a giant 8x 24 x4 foot wailing wall for a church, I mixed the two. I had sprayed a board and didn't like it and went to burn it instead after 10 minutes and it lit on fire. blew it out and I had a ridge, did it a few more times and came up with a process.

Word of caution. Let it dry for 10 minutes. If you don't, the entire thing will be on fire in an instant.

Second word of caution, use a shop vac on blow to put out the flames. When you take a breath to blow it out like I did in the first part of the video, if you breathe in the fumes you cough and can not breathe to blow out the fire. Learn from my mistake.

The basic process is this. Take a piece of foam board and mist over the whole thing with carb cleaner. I had the blue foam board 2" thick.

Wait ten minutes minimum.

Next get a torch and light a small spot. let it spread for a second or two and then blow it out with a shop vac. Then light a spot next to it. It will burn up to the first spot but not into it and leave a ridge that looks like a stone finish. Light multiple more spots and keep going until the whole thing is done.

Best bet is to light the foam on a flat surface or the flame with rise up and burn way too much way too fast. Learn from my mistake again. Fire rises and likes the fuel.

Also do this in a well ventilated area.

If you can mount the foam to the columns before hand it is better. the foam board will warp with the heat, even the 2 inch will sometimes.

Hope the video comes through. If it is confusing, I will try to make a more detailed video for you.

I hope that this technique can help you make some realistic stone walls or columns. Good luck and I am definitely looking forward to process pictures.

View attachment 2154

Picture of the finished look unpainted.


----------

